# Runners! Walkers!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife and I are doing a lot of walking (her) and running (me) thanks to Raney (our newly acquired dog). And, my wife is training for the 60-mile 3-day walk for cancer this fall. 

This is a thread for walking and running - tips, ideas, motivations, equipment, routes, whatever!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Never one to do things ill-equipped, my wife just purchased a Garmin 305. She unboxed it today. I hope she'll let me borrow it - - it's pretty sophisticated. Anybody else have one / seen one?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OK  I need to get in the loop.  What is it?

A friend of mine has a Garmin, it is a GPS.

Kindlewidow's looks like a watch.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Heart monitor and ? I've been thinking about getting a heart monitor of some sort but have also been thinking it's more of a gadget than I need at my current level of un-fitness.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It has a GPS and maps exactly where you go on your walk or run. It displays the map of where you've gone right on the device, and you can upload the route to the web as well. 

It also comes with a heart rate monitor, which wirelessly connects to the wristband to display your current heart rate. 

The 305 is quite bulky, but we're hoping it works better than the iPhone app that we've been trying to use to map our runs. The GPS reception in that is pretty sketchy, at least in wooded trails.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That sounds like a terrific gadget. Let us know how it works for mapping those runs. If I get much into hiking around here, that would be a great thing to have.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I need to start running on a more consistant basis.  I play soccer but I hate to run.  I was thinking that running on trails vs on paved streets may be enough to motivate me.  I've found that the hardest part is just getting out the door!

Cool GPS, Harvey.  If she lets you borrow it, will she get it back?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to be a walker and my most essential piece of equipment was my IPod with a playlist of upbeat music.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, the hardest part of running is getting the ten feet from your bed to your running shoes. Once you've made that ten foot stretch, you're golden.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a nice device, I do a lot of walking and it might come in handy.  I rarely run because I have bad knees.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like my ipod, the dsi has a tracking goal setting device, Harvey I liked your Iphone mapping. there are multiple tracking programs for PC I use Pegasus program. Tracking is a visual commitment that helps me and listening to podcasts keep me entertained. Do be carefull with ears covered cars can sneak up on you or if you are here  in AK the moose and bears can sneak up on you (its really you on them). 
Sylvia


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to run, didn't start until in my 40's and ran quite a few races, even won ribbons in a couple in my age group.  When we moved here I would run, alone, but finally graduated to walking.  I walk with my dogs 5+ days a week, with my pedometer, 8,000-10,000 steps. I hate to admit tho some days I don't do that much    I am an advocate of walking, love it in fact.  Hated running!  It would take me a mile or more before I was comfortable with it, but still hated every step.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Running is hard to ind motivation, it takes a special person to run long distance (2 miles or more). I sue to do it and now hate it. Get a good pair of shoes with nice gels and stay hydrated.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ran for 20 years until about 1996.  I was getting too many injuries and didn't want to end up needing knee surgery like so many people I know.  My knees are pretty run down.  I swim laps regularly -- about 45 min.-1 hr. at a time.

I loved running though.  It cleared my head after work.  I still walk to go most places, since I'm in the city, and I love that too.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I ran the Vancouver International marathon in 2000, and haven't done distance-running since. I have kept up with shorter runs, 3 miles or so. 

Lately I've been thinking I'd like to build up to doing a long run on the weekends again.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm trying to get started walking or running or whatever 

http://www.mapmyrun.com/
http://www.mapmywalk.com/

I haven't used these much, but I do see that you can import garmin info.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Harvey ~ I have done the walk so following the training schedule they put out is really good. Remember to stretch before and after walking. Stay hydrated. I trained with my ipod music is a wonderful motivator. Have your wife post on the 3day message boards to train with other walkers.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Dawn if you are new to running check out the Couch to 5K training plan. You can get a printed version at coolrunning.com or a great podcast (that's how I did it) in iTunes. The podcast is called "Podcasts for Running" and is done by Robert Ullrey. Below is a description from the podcast about week 1;

*This is week one and is designed to get you gradually started on a running routine and slowly build your running abilities without burning you out from starting to fast. 
This program is designed to be run three times your first week with a resting day between each run. My program is to run on Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays.

You'll have a brisk five minute walking warmup followed by eight sets of 60 second interval runs. A 90 second recovery will follow each interval and you'll finish up with a 5 minute cool down.

To make your run seem to go by faster, I have set this podcast to a dance mix I made and will give instructions during the podcast every time you should change your pace.

*
It takes you from walking to running a 5K in just nine weeks. I did it a few years ago and have been running ever since. It's a gradual build that I downloaded to my iPod shuffle that provides music and timing cues to alternation between walking and jogging. After you have done that you can graduate to the "One Hour Runner" on CoolRunning.com. I Couldn't find a podcast for this, but it takes you from running 30 minutes at a time, all the way to one hour.straight.

I've never competed, but nothing makes me feel better and its an exercise I can do when I travel without needing anything more than a pair of shoes, shorts and a tanktop. I have a 30 minute routine done as a playlist on my iphone with sound effects of cheers and claps to remind me when I'm halfway done and when to start my cool down.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

VG, thanks for that info.  I have been thinking of beginning running but didn't really know where to start.  Hopefully, this will be the boost I need to get off my butt and do something.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for that info. I am going to have to check it out. My DH has been running on our tredmill because running on cement is just too hard on his body and has been doing great. Me...not so much. I have such a hard time motivating myself to exercise, it just seems that there are sooo many things I would rather do (like read my Kindle)!!  

My goal starting this week is to exercise 3 days. We have a Wii Fit and that at least makes it fun but I really want to get back into running, I used to do it...many many years ago. My DH reminds me everyday that I should do my workout but all that does is make me cranky! I find it impossible to get up early and do my workout so I try and do it at night but I find if I stop and sit down before I do my workout I am not going to do it.

Does anyone else face these problems?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

that sounds too cool.
sylvia


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to see there are some takers for the Cto5K!  When I did it I went to the forum on the coolrunning website and found a group of people that were just starting.  We pulled each other along with encouragement and sympathy.  I don't think I would have made it otherwise, because I am very easily distracted.  That little core group became very important to me!  I guess they were my preview try at a forum, which made it that much more tempting to start posting on Kindleboards when I found it (thanks to Leslie).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Rhia - if there is a school nearby quite often they have  tracks that are not made of concrete and your DH would be able to run outside there, and meet a lot of other folks doing the same thing, but it has to be early or later.  I absolutely hated the treadmill   and had to force myself to do it.  I have problems with doing any exercise later in the day, I find if I start either outside or inside very early, actually before I "wake up" I can get it done, if I wait - fergit it.  The dogs also try their durndest to get me up and out  

I am so glad to see some sensible starts for running.  I was lucky enough to work with a guy who started me on a walk/run regime and it makes all the difference in the world.  I hate to see people just start running and then wonder why they have problems down the road.

But be careful with "listening" to something if you are out alone, critters, people, bikes, cars, all sorts of things can come up with you unaware of what is happening.  Keep your volume down so you can hear around you.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mom is a marathon runner, while I just follow her on the bike while she trains. dogs are always good motivators to get out..while at least my drama queen furbaby is. It also helps to workout with other people, because it helps time pass and you really don't cancel or change your mind as much. Bff and I had a exercising going on for a bit before it got hot. lol


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ladyknight33 said:


> Harvey ~ I have done the walk so following the training schedule they put out is really good. Remember to stretch before and after walking. Stay hydrated. I trained with my ipod music is a wonderful motivator. Have your wife post on the 3day message boards to train with other walkers.


I will pass that good advice on to KindleWidow. Thanks! She is using the training schedule, that has been great. Last week she logged 26 miles of walking.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Mom is a marathon runner, while I just follow her on the bike while she trains. dogs are always good motivators to get out..while at least my drama queen furbaby is. It also helps to workout with other people, because it helps time pass and you really don't cancel or change your mind as much. Bff and I had a exercising going on for a bit before it got hot. lol


Having a dog has really motivated me to run more often. She is always a willing running partner!

And she is good for my pace, too. I start slowing down on the hilly return to my house... and that's about when Raney wants to pick up the pace. So she forces me to end my runs with a good kick!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

WTG KindleWidow!!! I remember those days. I kinda miss them. Right now I am on the injured list
"plantar facsitis" <sp>  so it will be later this year before I can get back to walking. I hope to walk again in 2010.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My dog is a walk...we're working on the running part. lol. Now that it is summer she refuses to run unless I hose her down with water first.

lol. thats good you started her running early. My lab is two and we just start running this spring and she knows if she doesn't want to run...I can't drag her.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

vg said:


> Dawn if you are new to running check out the Couch to 5K training plan. You can get a printed version at coolrunning.com or a great podcast (that's how I did it) in iTunes. The podcast is called "Podcasts for Running" and is done by Robert Ullrey. Below is a description from the podcast about week 1;
> 
> *This is week one and is designed to get you gradually started on a running routine and slowly build your running abilities without burning you out from starting to fast.
> This program is designed to be run three times your first week with a resting day between each run. My program is to run on Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays.
> ...


Excellent! Thanks so much!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Never one to do things ill-equipped, my wife just purchased a Garmin 305. She unboxed it today. I hope she'll let me borrow it - - it's pretty sophisticated. Anybody else have one / seen one?


Harvey -- is it possible to get a pic of the 305 on KindleWidow's wrist? I'm trying to get an idea of how big it is.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Just ran 3 miles today, i probably should have timed myself


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

cheerio, good for you!  No matter how long it took, making 3 miles is a great achievement.  Now its time to sign up for a 5K and get your first race tshirt


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I try to walk at least 1/2 hour every day.  Sometimes I just don't feel like it, but if I have a good audio book on my ipod then I usually go and do it just so I can get in more "reading".

Maxx


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Heart monitor and ? I've been thinking about getting a heart monitor of some sort but have also been thinking it's more of a gadget than I need at my current level of un-fitness.


My hubby ran six marathons and two half marathons. He had trouble improving his time (his first races were always the best) and he spoke with another runner who told him that he wasn't running efficiently. In other words, my hubby would start out too fast and poop out in the second half. So, the friend recommended that my hubby wear a heart monitor as a way of pacing himself. Hubby noticed right away that it made him train differently and last longer. Unfortunately, he hasn't had a chance to test his new way of training because of injury problems. But the heart monitor seemed like good advice.

Debra


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

vg said:


> or a great podcast (that's how I did it) in iTunes. The podcast is called "Podcasts for Running" and is done by Robert Ullrey.


Thanks for this tip - I am going to try it out!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Harvey -- is it possible to get a pic of the 305 on KindleWidow's wrist? I'm trying to get an idea of how big it is.


It is *huge*. I'll get a pic of it on her wrist when I get back home. It's not heavy but it is quite bulky.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Harvey said:


> It is *huge*. I'll get a pic of it on her wrist when I get back home. It's not heavy but it is quite bulky.


 got a pic? Does she like it? I'm pondering this as my next gadget purchase


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I've tried Nike Plus.  It's the thing where you have a transmitter in the sole of your Nike shoe and your iPod picks up the data.  

The good:  
- it gives audio feedback ("you've gone 1 mile", "you have 5 minutes remaining").  
- works seamlessly with your iPod
- it uploads your run/walk data to a Nike website using iTunes and logs all your runs/walks
- the website lets you set goals and interact with other runner/walkers

The bad:
- it doesn't work with all models of iPods (it works with the nano, not sure if it works with any others)
- it measures steps like a pedometer so it isn't nearly as accurate as a gps system
- the upload process is a little sketchy.  It's failed a few times for me and then you loose that run's data and can't recover it.

Conclusion: 
- If you don't already use an iPod when you run/walk I wouldn't recommend this. (I guess this leaves out the Zune users  )
- If you always run with your iPod you might want to check it out.
- I don't use it much anymore - I got really annoyed when I lost data during the upload process.  Maybe other people have better luck.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Harvey said:


> It is *huge*. I'll get a pic of it on her wrist when I get back hom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried one of those, but I seemed to forget it half the time.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll get pix up soon. We now have two of them! My wife surprised me with one for Father's Day, and it just arrived. It's charging now. Can't wait to try it out. I'm hoping its GPS works better than my iPhone's rather sketchy GPS, on the wooded trails behind our home.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> That sounds like a terrific gadget


f
Yeah, but does it have whispernet?...lol

I envy you. I wish I had the ambition and the drive to walk.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had a Garmin 305 for about a little over a year now and I really like it.  It is a bit big and bulky for my small wrist, but it doesn't feel loose when I wear it.   I actually don't notice I have it on after about the first 15 minutes of my walk or so.  I find it very useful when I take my walks because I don't always follow the same routes.  Also when it is hot outside (like now)  I have the footpod attachment for use on my treadmill.  

Kini

edited because of typos.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

vg said:


> Dawn if you are new to running check out the Couch to 5K training plan. You can get a printed version at coolrunning.com or a great podcast (that's how I did it) in iTunes. The podcast is called "Podcasts for Running" and is done by Robert Ullrey. Below is a description from the podcast about week 1;


Thanks for posting this. I just downloaded these to my ipod and I am going to start these weekly sessions as soon as physically possible! I've been a bit inactive for a while and I will need something like this to help me build my cardio and endurance back up.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been doing two weeks of walking, slowly increasing my pace. I bought the Garmin 305, and imput the entire Couch to 5K into its training/workout section. Today was my first day of the actual program, and I did pretty good.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Great Dawn - keep going!  The hardest part is the first step.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is that pic, showing the size of the Garmin 305 on my wife's wrist.

It is bulky. Fortunately, it is also very lightweight. We each have one now, and while I don't prefer the bulkiness, I don't find it a concern for me. Neither does she.

I do find the screen to be a little hard to read - there's so much data that is displayed, so the displayed fonts are small. I can't just glance down at it while I'm running. That could be my forty-something eyes failing me, though.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the picture, Harvey.

I think the size would be do-able.  But knowing that the font is small and there's lots of stuff on the screen could be the deal breaker.  Thanks for the info.

I'm thinking e-ink would make it better


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Ha, probably so! 

Actually now that I have run more with it, I'm liking it more. Now that I know what I'm looking for, I can glance down and see my current pace, my distance run, and the elapsed time. I can do all that without breaking my stride. So it is growing on me.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I will have to play around with mine tonight to make sure, but if I remember correctly there is a way to pick what you want the screen to show and how many catagories you want.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I bet you are right. I need to experiment, or start flipping through the manual.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I bet you are right. I need to experiment, or start flipping through the manual.


What!!? Flipping through the manual!! My experience being married always led me to believe men couldn't do that.


----------

